
Tesla stock falls after Musk tweets that it’s overpriced - close04
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/05/tesla-stock-plunges-after-musk-tweets-tesla-stock-price-is-too-high/
======
duxup
Is the SEC going to be involved again?

